# Cedar Shakes... Sealer?????



## VetteGuy (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, I covered our whole house with Cedar Shakes about 20 years ago. Well, now they have all turned black, I am told that the black is a kind of mold. So, I bought a power washer and power washed thwe WHOLE house. It came out very good.
My question is: what can I use to seal the shakes so they will not turn black to quick? Some people said to use Thompson's some people said NOT to use Thompson's. So, I thought I would ask the experts. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Log oil. We use SuperDeck log oil on cedar shingle roofs. But there are other good brands, look at what is available locally.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Back in the day when I painted houses for a living, we really liked a Flood product called CWF (Clear wood finish).


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Check out this suppliers site. They have some good tutorials and a selection of some of the best products. http://www.opwdecks.com/

The last cedar shingle restoration I did, I used Defy products, oxygen bleach, wood brightener and their original clear. Now there are newer products. On vertical siding, I get about 6-8 yrs depending on exposure.

Thompson's does a lot of advertising. Some of us that have used it don't find it to last more than a few months and it seems to promote mildew growth. Flood's CWF used to be a great clear but that was back before the EPA stopped the use of certain additives. I was very disappointed with it the last time I used it. Products keep changing, their latest products may be an improvement but I haven't used them.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish I could remember the specific product. More important than preserving the shingles there is a sealer made for shingles that makes them almost fireproof. Cedar shingles especially when they get old get so flammable that a bottle rocket can burn your house down.


----------

